# Audi A4 battery replacement



## cbw51 (Apr 3, 2006)

My battery just died on my 2003 Audi A4 3.0 Quattro and Audi dealership is telling me that it will cost $240-$260 to replace because they have to reset all the electronics on the car. The cost of the battery alone is $142. Am I getting hosed here?


----------



## mojangles69 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 battery replacement (cbw51)*

Hey, I have an '03 A4 as well and my battery died on me a couple of weeks ago actually. I replaced it with a Diehard at Sears. The total cost after installation and everything was about $140 and change. You have to get the International battery model. It's the only one that will work with an Audi that they offer. They have a 3-year guarantee on the battery and say that it should last about 8 years.
Hope this helps...


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 battery replacement (cbw51)*

You can also pick up a Bosch battery that fits for around $120 at Pep Boys. I changed out the battery on my 02 about 6 months ago and other than waiting a day for the power windows to reset there was nothing else that needed resetting.


----------



## Speedaddicts (Feb 25, 2004)

you guys got raped... Bosch battery from Pep Boys here in Raleigh, NC was $89. A couple lights were on the dash after I replaced it, and I called the dealer. They said after driving about 50 miles or so, all the electronics reset themselves. With tax, it cost me $96 and about 15 minutes to change the battery....

Advance and Autozone had a no name battery for like $69 as well, I opted for the Bosch... You can also get an Optima battery for around $150.. The Bosch battery I bought was actually a couple lbs lighter than the factory A4 battery as well...
I'm not sure for the 3.0, but for my 1.8T I had to get a 40 or 48 series battery.. 


_Modified by Speedaddicts at 5:05 PM 1/6/2007_


----------



## KINCEDN9 (Jul 24, 2002)

*just replaced the battery on my 02 a4 with 3.0 v6*

wow... what a pain. got the battery at sears... got home.. got the plastic cover and what not off... in order to get the battery out had to loosen that 1 hex bolt in the front middle of the battery at the base. really did not have a good straight shot to it and really need a super long hex wrench to reach it. after I got it all out and that back in.. hooked up... ... My cars ESP light was on for a bit, but then reset on it's own afterwards. I noticed that my old battery was an international by diehard and my new one they said would fit was a bit different.. old one had this little vacuum hose looking connection on the top middle in between the pos and neg leads. my new battery did not have a hookup for this like the old one did.. anyone know what that is for? without hooking that back up the car runs fine, no error or warning lights... not really quite sure what that little connection is.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Got my battery at Costco for something like $65-$75. Has worked great for the past 2 years with no problems. Bought it there because they have a longer warranty than most.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

got the battery at the dealer (about 100.00) and replaced it myself too.

Don't get screwed.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

KINCEDN9 said:


> wow... what a pain. got the battery at sears... got home.. got the plastic cover and what not off... in order to get the battery out had to loosen that 1 hex bolt in the front middle of the battery at the base. really did not have a good straight shot to it and really need a super long hex wrench to reach it. after I got it all out and that back in.. hooked up... ... My cars ESP light was on for a bit, but then reset on it's own afterwards. I noticed that my old battery was an international by diehard and my new one they said would fit was a bit different.. old one had this little vacuum hose looking connection on the top middle in between the pos and neg leads. my new battery did not have a hookup for this like the old one did.. anyone know what that is for? without hooking that back up the car runs fine, no error or warning lights... not really quite sure what that little connection is.


 That little hose is a vent/drain line. Most modern batteries have them. Allows escaping gas and/or fluid to safely exit without dripping on your paint.


----------



## customa4 (Aug 5, 2012)

NFX123JMP said:


> That little hose is a vent/drain line. Most modern batteries have them. Allows escaping gas and/or fluid to safely exit without dripping on your paint.


 ^^ What he said, and if they don't have the piece on the battery to attach it to the drain line then don't worry about it.


----------



## kevin1970beetle (Apr 22, 2009)

walmart $75


----------

